# 'Must have' plugins for Photoshop CS5?



## dcmoody23

I'm about to purchase photoshop cs5 in a few days, and was wondering if there are any 'must have' add ons for it?  I doubt I'll get any, but I just want to take advantage of my student discounts on software while I still have them (if felt necessary)..
Like I can get onOne's Plug In suite 5 for $300, which would include the following and more:  *Genuine Fractals 6, Mask Pro 4.1*, phototune 3, focalpoint 2,phototools 2.5, and photoframe 6.5.

Those two are the ones I think I'd be interested in.  I don't know.. The whole thing is kind of overwhelming..
Or will Photoshop cs5 satisfy my needs completely on its own?


----------



## rpm

id look into the Nik line of plug ins...really handy stuff...


----------



## dcmoody23

I'm surprised I haven't read anything of HDR Efex Pro in the forum, but that's in my cart, and I'm literally more excited for that than I am for photoshop


----------



## rpm

the sharpening tool is also a must have (at least for me). havent invested in the HDR one yet...you can tell me how that goes


----------



## el_shorty

I have the Silver Efex, Color Efex and Viveza plugins from Nik software and planing on buying the HDR Efex Pro.  
I also have Noise Ninja for noise reduction, I've been using it for 4 years, and I recently bought the Totally Rad Dirty Pictures plugin, planning on using them on our senior portraits.


----------



## ann

onone, nik and topaz labs.


----------



## dcmoody23

ann said:


> onone, nik and topaz labs.



If I were to chose the package you could buy from those, which one would you go with?  I'm thinking onOne, because I'm getting HDR efex pro, or would you skip the onOne and just get Nik's package?

Thanks


----------



## syphlix

for hdr why not just get the tried and true photomatix?

the onone suite is good... but a lot of that stuff many normal ppl have no real use for... phototools will prob be the one you use the most...

nik silver/color efx are real useful too..


----------



## ann

each one does different things so it is a hard decision..

i might start with a topaz bundle as it is the cheapest and can be purchased as individual process as well. I really love their noise program, along with the adjustment pack, forgoing the jpep program.  You can just pick and chose.

then i would get silver Efex for sure.

all of these programs have free trials, download a few and see what appeals to your style of work.


----------



## dcmoody23

Ooh the trials will certainly get a run for their money, don't you worry .  Why not the photomatix?  Because I have photomatix, and the brand new HDR efex pro looks absolutely amazing, and the test images done with it (from what I've seen[side by side compared to the same stuff processed with photomatix]) looks 100000000x more realistic than anything i've ever produced with photomatix.


----------



## theamazingdale

i use this for alot of my photos


----------



## BenjaminJ

theamazingdale said:


> i use this for alot of my photos




I use photomatix when I want artistic HDR, but nik's HDR pro puts out much more realistic HDR.


----------

